# Sulawesi Jellyfish



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi.

I went to a plantseminar in Göttingen, Germany this weekend, and on the way we stopped by Hagenbeck Aquarium Park, and we had a little tour of the backend area...
I found several tanks with jellyfish of various ages. 
Apparently it's a Sulawesi Jellyfish, but I didn't get any name, nor can I find any online...

But they do look nice! (click thumb for bigger pic)


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Jellyfish are the epitome of invertebrates. So are these guys FW?


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks, I edited the topic..

These were indeed freshwater.. they were regularly added to a large planted tank.. but apparently they don't survive.. at least they disappear.. and the manager didn't believe they were eaten.. she believed they simply couldn't find enough food..

They breed easily though.. they had hundreds "cooking"


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, very interesting


----------



## Mowze (Nov 12, 2008)

Cant imagine we will see any of these in the UK for a few years but im gona have to keep an eye out! Sounds pretty interesting although I would imagine these would need pretty regular live foods.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What happened to the images?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

if you are logged into the forum they link to (shrimpnow) you will see the images.
they are super cool looking. yellow with white spots.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't see a link. I always log in... hmmm...


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Double check. It works for me after I logged in to shrimpnow. Beautiful jellyfish by the way.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

if someone wants to move the images to a more accessible server.. please feel free to do so


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

okay, I did that in the OP.
Martin I'm assuming you are the owner of the images 
and I'm not running afoul of anything by making them public


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Those little guys are so cool looking!

When will we get them in the US?  I'd love to do some trades 

What do they eat anyway and what conditions are they being kept in?


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

ashappard said:


> okay, I did that in the OP.
> Martin I'm assuming you are the owner of the images
> and I'm not running afoul of anything by making them public


Hi

Yes I am the photographer and owner of the photos. You have my permissions to move then to a public server so 'non-shrimpnow' users can view them.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Wow! Those little guys are so cool looking!
> 
> When will we get them in the US?  I'd love to do some trades
> 
> What do they eat anyway and what conditions are they being kept in?


I don't know when they'll show up in the US. I didn't even know they were in Europe until that trip.. and the girl who showed us them didn't sound like they were anything new..

They eat what many other jellyfish eat.. plancton, geren water etc. (correct me if I'm wrong)

In the display tank i Germany they swim around looking gorgeous for a while and then disappear.. so some condition is not met... maybe food, maybe quality of water..

they also grow quite big...


----------

